# 2002 Franklin owner's manual



## RMC (Oct 18, 2019)

Good morning, we just acquired a 2002 Franklin 35' travel trailer. Pretty cool layout with 2 closed bedrooms. Franklin is no longer in business and a scouring of the internet left me with nothing except possibly a model type [Destination Series M-356FB]. Not even certain about that. Is there a repository of owner manuals somewhere? thank you, robert


----------

